# NOLA, Stupid Good Fishing



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

My buddy Justin and I had a crazy stupid trip to New Orleans, Louisiana chasing monster red fish and black drum. We sight fished to hundreds of 20-30+ lb fish over the course of 2 days. We had several doubles and landed hundreds of pounds of fish. It was one of the most epic fishing trips we have been on and we are ruined due to the fact no other place in the states can compare to the fishery in south Louisiana. We fished with Capt. Greg Moon (702-497-1673) for day one and Capt Greg Dini (407-538-0770) took us out on for the second day. They are awesome guides that we will be fishing with again, I couldn't say enough good things about these two Captains. We took hundreds of pictures and got some good video that I will be putting together soon. Do yourself a favor, if you are thinking of fishing anywhere for red fish take a look at NOLA and these two captains because you wont be disappointed.
http://shallowsouth.com/capt-greg-moon/
http://flywaterexpeditions.com/Greg-Dini.html 









check out the video and more pics below 
http://2flyfish4.blogspot.com/


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Congrats on a great trip !!!! Sounds like you guys slayed them ............DC


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

season on the edge will feature flywater expeditions today on versus at 12.30.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*HOGS*

You guys have put me into a sallavating coma. WOW !
Skiffstiff


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

How awesome!! What a way to start the year!!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*Fly fishing*

thats some seriuos stuff guys. were yall fishing the *Biloxi Marsh?*


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

Heard great stuff about Dini, have a friend from WY that fishes with him whenever he can. Hopefully some day i can drop a half grand on a day of redfish fishing


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

* Click * Add to cart. Shoot, I've fished a lot on the Texas coast and it is a rarity to see fish that big on the flats. Well, there is that one area down near....


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

flynut said:


> thats some seriuos stuff guys. were yall fishing the *Biloxi Marsh?*


yes we were fishing somewhere in the Biloxi


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Doubles you kidding me. Two of those bruisers would get that skiff on plane!


----------

